# Joint ill, help me out



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

I have a doeling that is a month old that I am 90% sure she has joint ill. I am waiting on the Baytril 100 to come in to try to treat her. I hit her with Duramaycin 72-200 today because the Baytril hasn't arrived. I was planning on dosing her with the 72-200 until it gets here. Is this waste? What is your expierence and what should I do?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Im so sorry..I had joint ill once a few years ago and now the vet thinks Domino may have it from his URI! I didnt realize they could get it after the cord dried..always learning .......he gave him drexxel? said it was good for 7 days..then we shall see...but my buck a few years ago got better just on Pen Q!!!! Now I am surprised that worked from what Im learning..but it did..


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

GTAllen said:


> I have a doeling that is a month old that I am 90% sure she has joint ill. I am waiting on the Baytril 100 to come in to try to treat her. I hit her with Duramaycin 72-200 today because the Baytril has arrived. I was planning on dosing her with the 72-200 until it gets here. Is this waste? What is your expierence and what should I do?


Baytril 100:
1cc per 20# for 5 days.

LA200:
3cc per 100#. 3 shots spread out in a 10 day period. (Warning: can interfere with proper bone an teeth development in milk babies-I've never had this problem but just a warning anyway)


----------



## Selah123 (Mar 24, 2013)

I looked after some orphan lambs that had it and vet gave me penicillum injections for them. Also directed to spray area with iodine spray at least 2 x day. Hope it gets better.


----------



## serenityfarmnm (Jan 6, 2013)

What are the signs of joint ill? does it always come from the cord?


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

serenityfarmnm said:


> What are the signs of joint ill? does it always come from the cord?


Basically multiple joints get hot and swollen, they usually aren't able to hold weight on those legs. Sometimes navel is swollen and forms an abscess. Unless I'm mistaken, usually between 3-5 months is when you'd see symptoms.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I had a buck who was only a few weeks old with it...or at least what the vet said it was..his whole back leg swelled..the pen Q worked for him as well..

* does it always come from the cord?*
No. I learned that the hard way....Domino, who is 1 month old now, has what the vet believes is joint ill..He said when a goat fights infection, ( such as Domnio with URI) some get a bit septic (forget how he put it lol) which can settle in the joints causes painful swelling...When my 3 year old Nubian buck got bit by a spider..he was sick..after a week or so he began limping on one leg..then all his legs became swollen...after ruling out CAE my vet said the same thing as this vet ( we have three vets in our office) the infection settled in his joint destroying them...His joints cracked, grinded and popped every time he took a step...after a few months of treatment...he was in so much pain we had him out down..broke my heart....With Domino being young and we catching it in time he has a good chance to recover....but its not promised...the first buck we had who had it healed just fine...with no issues..If domino recovers he may develop arthritis later in life..


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

happybleats said:


> Im so sorry..I had joint ill once a few years ago and now the vet thinks Domino may have it from his URI! I didnt realize they could get it after the cord dried..always learning .......he gave him drexxel? said it was good for 7 days..then we shall see...but my buck a few years ago got better just on Pen Q!!!! Now I am surprised that worked from what Im learning..but it did..


Draxxin?


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

Before you start any other antibiotic, find out if Duramycin can be mixed with whatever your newer antibiotic is or if you need to wait 24 hours after the last dose.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

might be Draxxin lol..Guess I should ask him...lol


yep is was draxxin : ) Checked my bill!! 110.60 later we are still at the same spot we began with..Domino is still not using the leg...: ( I plan on starting him on Nuflor Monday if he does not improve..workinghard to get this little guy healthy : )


----------



## Selah123 (Mar 24, 2013)

Gosh didn't realise they can get joint ill non navel! Another thing to watch for. Hope things are on the improve


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

***Update****

I have given 3 doses of draxxin 5 days apart. She has been getting better. Today she was walking and running with weight on the foot. I am keeping my fingers crossed that this is behind her. I hope she is resolved in the next 5 days. She is growing and running with the herd. I have high hopes that she will heal completely.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

good news : )


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

Update:

I battled this joint ill until I ran out of draxxin. It would get better and then relapse. 

I had nothing to lose so decided to get aggressive. I shaved the pasturn and split the skin on each side and drained the fluid. I then flushed the area with iodine. I sprayed it with blue kote and wrapped it. I gave double dose of the recommended penG dose. I drained the joint for two days and treated with penG for 10. 

She has now made a full recovery and is a thriving member of the herd.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

wow...you are brave!!! Good call...Im calling you if I ever have to deal with this again lol you live close enough....


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Good job GT, so glad she is better!


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Wow glad she recovered! I'd be too scared to drain!


----------

